#     " 6%"

## YoYo

!
   ...   (   -    )

   .     .                   .
:   2005 .              . .              100 . 
      (  ).   , , " , .    ,            .        ?    "
     ,     .      .  ,   ..          ,     . ..   -  ,      .  ,       . 

  ,        .      ?
 ,         ...?

----------


## .

-    :Big Grin:     .          ?  , ,   -?

----------

> .


   ?

----------

> ?


   -6.
   (  ) ,        .

----------

> (  ) ,        .


.     ,  .... -  ,  , -   .

----------


## YoYo

> -       .          ?  , ,   -?



  , , .   .   .     ,          .     .        .

----------


## YoYo

> ?



     .  - ,         .

----------


## YoYo

> .     ,  .... -  ,  , -   .


 -   ?  ?       :Smilie:

----------


## .

-   .      .          -          .

----------


## YoYo

> -   .      .          -          .


  ...         (..  .   ) -   ?         1 ?     ?         .   .     .?

----------

> (..  .   ) -   ?


 .           -  (-) ....
,     ?     ?
   ?

----------

> .     .?


..  -        ?

----------


## .

,      :Frown:

----------


## YoYo

> .           -  (-) ....
> ,     ?     ?
>    ?



     .   -  .    /           " "  :Smilie:  (   ).      ,    (71)  . ..    ,   50    51.     ???     ?   ()       ?

----------


## YoYo

> ,


     ??? , ...

----------

.
        .

----------


## .

*YoYo*,       71 ??? - -      .

----------


## YoYo

> *YoYo*,       71 ??? - -      .


        ,       ?    2005   ...

----------


## YoYo

> .
>         .


         ?

----------


## 2

.

----------


## YoYo

> .


    ,      5 .  :Smilie:     .     ,    ...

----------


## .

.

----------


## YoYo

...     ...

     -       ,     ,      ,   ?

----------


## .

,  ,    14%.   ,     .

----------

. -   ,    -.   6%     .

----------


## YoYo

> ,  ,    14%.   ,     .


      -   ,   ...    ,   ,               ?

----------


## YoYo

> . -   ,    -.   6%     .



    ,   ...

----------


## ZZZZZ

*YoYo*  100   ! !           .
 10   .        .  10.    .
  ? ,   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

*ZZZZZ*,           ?  .     ?       :Smilie:

----------

> .
>  10   .        .


            ?

----------


## YoYo

> *ZZZZZ*,           ?  .     ?


   .   , , ,      :Smilie:

----------


## YoYo

> *ZZZZZ*,           ?  .     ?



   , ..   , , ,    ....

----------


## ZZZZZ.

-    /.
    ?   .
          - .
         -  ,   ?             ?

----------


## 2

2005.            . 6%     .             .       .
  .                .

----------


## .

,       :Big Grin:      .
*ZZZZZ.*,         ,    :Big Grin:    -   .

----------

" "  -   !
     -      ?
  100 ..        -      ?     - ?

----------

> 100 ..        -      ?     - ?


   .
  ,        .
    -.  50    .
       ,   100 .    .

----------


## YoYo

> 2005.            . 6%     .             .       .
>   .                .



       ,     .  .    ,   ?! .

----------


## .

*YoYo*,         ?     !       .   ,  .      .   .
  ,   ,   ,   71 ?     -     ,      ,   9%  .
     71      ,   .

----------


## ZZZZZ.

**
    ?  10..   - ?

    ,    ,    
  .          - 
    !

.    ?  ?  ? 
    ,      . 
        (  ?) -     . 
   -    !
 .        .      
      . 

       -   .

----------


## 2

,   .      .    .    ,    .  .         .     .   .  .       .       .

----------


## 2

.       .       .    .   .

----------


## ZZZZZ.

? *2*   (     )  :Smilie: 

P.S.  ,       -  ?  ?
    ?      ?  . ...

----------


## ZZZZZ.

:
 ,  ,       .   .           -.    .
            .  :Smilie: 

  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

*ZZZZZ.*,     .        ?      ?    . 
      ,  ,          /.       -        :Wink:

----------


## .

> .       .       .    .   .


   -    ,       ,     -.          :Big Grin: 
ZZZZZ.     -      "  "?

----------


## ZZZZZ.

> *ZZZZZ.*,     .        ?      ?    . 
>       ,  ,          /.       -


*..*
   ?
 :  ,    , ,
   .    20     .
    - .        
 . ? 
     ,     ?

----------


## .

--  :Wow: 
       "" ,     .     .
  ,   ,   - ,      ?         " ". 
 , ,  -    -   -       ?     ?

----------

> ,     ?


   -   .     .         .  2:1   .  :Frown: 
    2.  ,           . ....  ...

----------


## ZZZZZ.

*..*
     ()     ?
  -      .


     .

 .          :Smilie:  
     -.   - -     
    ...  ...   300.     ?
,      ,      . 
      (   -     , . )
       ?  :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZZZ.

**
        .

----------


## .

*ZZZZZ.*,        **          .                54-.   , , .
    " ".     ""?    ""  :Smilie: 
,      .     .

----------

> .


.     ,   ,  .    ,    ,      .

----------

> .
> 
>  .                  
>      -.   - -     
>     ...  ...   300.     ?
> ,      ,      . 
>       (   -     , . )
>        ?


  " ".......  :Big Grin:

----------


## ZZZZZ.

**
   . 

    .          
   2:1   !  :Smilie: 

 ...!      ?  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
        ?   ,   ?

----------


## .

*ZZZZZ.*,      :Big Grin:       .

----------

> .


   ,   ,      .   ,    -  .         ,       .     .

----------


## .

,   ""     :Wink:

----------

> ,   ""


.       " "   "  ".  :Big Grin:

----------


## ZZZZZ.

> *ZZZZZ.*,        **          .                54-.   , , .
>     " ".     ""?    "" 
> ,      .     .


    .       .       .  :Smilie:     -. -  .

 , ,  .

        -   -  ?       ..

      - ,  !    .   ,  ,  ,                .      ,    .
          .       .     .         . ,   - !

----------

> .       .       .     -. -  .


,   ,     .        .

----------


## ZZZZZ.

**
  -     . 
,              .     .

  .    (   ,       
 ) -      .
       ,  -   !
         -     - !
  (,  )  !   . ?
 ,          .
 ,       . 
 .           .
   -       .        -      ? - , , ! -  !        !        ? 
     ,     .    ! 
 ,  ,  ,            . 
        . 
      (  -     ), 
          .    ! 
  , ,  .      .        ! 

      ZZZZZ.

----------

> -   .      .          -          .


  ? !   ,     ,       .     .    ,     ,    !

----------


## Cooler

> -      ? - , , ! -  !        !


 *ZZZZZ.*, -      ** .

     ,  .   :Wink: 

P.S.   :
- ,      ?
- !!!
-   -   ! !
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,    ,     ?

----------


## 2

,     ,     .               .

 01-02-057 	       2     .  100 3  118  356 \. (     ).  .  \ 100 000      .

----------


## .

**,     ,    ,       :Big Grin:       -           2005 ,       .

----------


## YoYo

-   " ",  :
1.    ( )
2.    . (      .   ?)    ,   . 
3.     /.    , ..    ,    ,    .          -.
4.        -  .
 ?

:  /  50000. 
40000-    ..
3000 -  / ( + .)
37000 -  .
  -  34 .  + 3 . +-     .
?

----------

> .


*ZZZZZ*,   , 



> )


   , ,   , ,   -  "-".

,       ,        ,      



> 


   ,          .     .      .    ,          " ",      ,  ,   .       ?
  ? , ,  ,   .

   ..        .     ,        ,  ?      ,    . ,    . ,    ,       .  ,  ,  ,  ,    ,         .     ,     -            .

----------

> -   " ",  :
> 1.    ( )
> 2.    . (      .   ?)    ,   . 
> 3.     /.    , ..    ,    ,    .          -.
> 4.        -  .
>  ?
> 
> :  /  50000. 
> 40000-    ..
> ...



  .

----------


## .

,     :Frown:

----------

,               ,       ,     .

----------


## YoYo

> ,


   -  ?     .

----------


## YoYo

> ,               ,       ,     .


  ???

----------

?

----------


## YoYo

> ?


.     .   .   -.         ,    "".   ?

----------

. ,  
     .-, , /. ,     ,    .

----------

> ,


      ..
        .      .    .
  .       .         .    .

----------


## .

**,       :Embarrassment:      ,     ?        *YoYo*.

----------


## YoYo

> **,           ,     ?        *YoYo*.


  ?        ?

----------

> ?        ?


...  , .

----------


## .

!      ,      .

----------

> 


 



> ?





> .


 ,    .


> ,     .


   .

----------


## YoYo

> ,    .
>    .



       -    ...       ???

----------


## Andyko

> ???


.   .

----------


## 2

.            . ,       .      .

----------


## YoYo

...
  .    40 .   37    (),       ,      .      ?   ,         .   ...
            .

     -  ,                    . 

     .

 ,        ...

----------


## UPITER

.        .     .     .  ? .      .?! 
  -      .     -          .  , ,         (  ) .    ,          ,        () .   .!?      .  .  .  .       .????     .       .    ? .    ,      .       ?   ?         .     ,      ,   ,      .   ,    100%  .   .     . . 
               ,     .       -    ,   . ,  ,  ,     .
 ,         .       -   .          .................................................  . 
        . . .    .      286     .  ,           . ::nyear::

----------


## .

*UPITER*,        *YoYo* -   ,      :Big Grin:   ,  .

----------


## UPITER

.
  -  -    ,    . ::nyear::     -  ,        ...

----------

,         - -       ...

----------


## YoYo

> *UPITER*,        *YoYo* -   ,       ,  .


   ...   -  ,          .     .     ,     .     "  ",       ... 

..  -         / ()    ?

----------

> "  ",       ...


   ,   ,     ,  ,   ?         .

----------


## UPITER

YoYo -     ,     .     "  ",       ...
           , (    UPITER),      .      ,    ,          ,         .
        ,          .     Ѩ    ,    .               .      .  . ,           .     .              .      .                    
                   .   -       ... (   .)
                  ,      .             .      ,      .      .          .

----------


## UPITER

.     ??????????????  :Wow:

----------


## YoYo

> YoYo -     ,     .     "  ",       ...
>            , (    UPITER),      .      ,    ,          ,         .
>         ,          .     Ѩ    ,    .               .      .  . ,           .     .              .      .                    
>                    .   -       ... (   .)
>                   ,      .             .      ,      .      .          .



 ... , ,   ....         ,     ...

  -        ,   !   !

----------

> .     ??????????????


,    . , ,   .     ,        ,  .    ,      ,  ,      () .

----------

> 40 .   37    (),


    ?     .
  ,     ,    .

----------


## YoYo

> ?     .
>   ,     ,    .


   (). /   .    .

----------

> (). /   .    .


,     (    ,    ).      ,   .     .  :Smilie:

----------


## YoYo

(   ).         face   :Smilie: ))

  !     . 

  -   ,     -   ,       . 

  -    .   -  .  ,     :Smilie: )

 !

----------

*YoYo*, ! !

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;  100 ..        -      ?     - ?


 ""             :


> 169.  ,   ,     
> 
> ,   ,      , .

----------


## .

,  100          :Big Grin:

----------

*.*, 100  .        ...  :Big Grin: 

*YoYo*,      ,   !

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> ,


&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;    .   .      .
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;     .

----------

